# What did you do today to improve your life situation?



## euphoria04

I started a thought log to track and catch my irrational negative thoughts so that I can challenge their validity.

What have you done today?


----------



## yelda

overusing the internet!


----------



## bakari0981

Went driving today because i'm preparing for my driving test to finally get my license at 24. That and work on some music.


----------



## slyfox

Worked on making a ring out of a coin. Not really anything other than that. I should be doing a lot more


----------



## derpresion

ate good food
ignored some phag
researched info to fix my disorders


----------



## drummerboy45

My work(A grocery store) was having a bbq for employees, so I went and chilled for a while even though I had the day off haha. It was fun!


----------



## Paxous

I talked with my grandmother from the part of my father family, and she is determined to help me.
this is huge for me
I know she has the biggest heart i know and i asked her if she would lie to me and she said she wont, so i trust her.
Also she is mother of 8males and 2 females. So she knows what she is doing.

really i feel saved.
i might get a chace of being normal after all.


----------



## CQcumber

Finally fixed my messed up sleeping pattern. I'm not sure how long it will last though.


----------



## slyfox

Tried to memorize much of the periodic table of elements. Was for mental exercise and also because it will help me understand minerals better. A lot of the names are hard to pronounce so I might give up on memorizing them all for now. Have the first 30 down pretty well.


----------



## Zashlin

went to my friend's bday party that I was contemplating before whether or no i should go. Made the right decision and had a fun time socializing for the first time since summer started. Now texting my friends on a regular basis rather than not replying for 5 weeks.


----------



## jeanny

Nothing yet, but now I'm going to log out, and leave the internet. That should be a good start.


----------



## slyfox

Avoided drinking caffeinated pop. Up to over 34 hours without drinking any


----------



## Sagacious

I try to do some form of exercise every day, and if not exercise then I'm drinking protein to recover. Trying to drink and eat more healthy.

I try to meditate every day, twice a day.

I'm looking for new jobs that I can do during school, but everything is full time with fixed 9-5 hours :/, just want a full time job that is more flexible when schedules.

I also try to learn new things everyday, even if it's a small contribution. Just to fill in the gaps of useful knowledge I don't know. For example, I know a lot about technology, but not really much about fixing cars so I'm trying to learn more, just one example.



slyfox said:


> Tried to memorize much of the periodic table of elements. Was for mental exercise and also because it will help me understand minerals better. A lot of the names are hard to pronounce so I might give up on memorizing them all for now. Have the first 30 down pretty well.


Try to memorize elementary particles next :b


----------



## 15 feet

Practiced typing like a pro. My left hand is much better than my right when it comes to using all of my fingers.

I typed using my right hand only for 30 minutes.


----------



## Sleeper92

Didn't get wasted,but hey its only 4:30 pm


----------



## slyfox

Sagacious said:


> Try to memorize elementary particles next :b


Ok :b that seems more advanced than I need for basic mineral studies though :b Not sure if I'll even bother with the whole periodic table. I'm up to 37 in order but have just been skipping ahead to other useful ones like silver, mercury, lead, uranium, etc. Maybe I'll work on understanding crystals better next because I have trouble with that.


----------



## coniconon

Signed up for Taekwondo lessons


----------



## ThunderChild

Decided that tomorrow I will write a list of goals I want to achieve. Hopefully I remember to do that.


----------



## slyfox

Went on a short walk today. Had some anxiety but made myself walk around the neighborhood. Also made my first duct tape wallet.


----------



## euphoria04

I changed my first diaper.


----------



## BlueDay

Sent in paperwork to apply for medicaid.


----------



## Caterpillar13

That sounds like a good idea OP.

Well in regards to helping my SA situation, I meditated for 30min, I red most of a life strategies book, and I logged on here although I don't know if this site can sometimes not be a great deal of help, more of a passtime. Oh I also went for a walk.


----------



## Caterpillar13

euphoria04 said:


> I changed my first diaper.


Number 1 or 2? Ill always remember my first nappy change (it was a 2.....)


----------



## euphoria04

Caterpillar13 said:


> Number 1 or 2? Ill always remember my first nappy change (it was a 2.....)


Both! And on an adult no less (with a disability), so about 3-4x the amount of waste you could expect from a baby.

(On the plus side, it'll be much easier to transition to changing a baby's diaper after going through this enough times...)


----------



## Caterpillar13

euphoria04 said:


> Both! And on an adult no less (with a disability), so about 3-4x the amount of waste you could expect from a baby.
> 
> (On the plus side, it'll be much easier to transition to changing a baby's diaper after going through this enough times...)


It sure will lol

very caring profession (or thing to do) , I applaud u sir


----------



## euphoria04

Caterpillar13 said:


> It sure will lol
> 
> very caring profession (or thing to do) , I applaud u sir


Profession; a new one (just started this week).

And thanks!


----------



## slyfox

Worked on a tile mosaic. Also spent some time playing World of Warcraft with my girlfriend which hopefully cheered her up some.


----------



## ChickenNugget

Good stuff, guys. Every little positive step helps... 
I know this thread will inspire me.

went for a short walk


----------



## Patriot

Work out!


----------



## angelsfood

This site has been interesting to me and has helped: cuttingthroughthematrix.com


----------



## Kakumbus

I ate fermented raw meat, I ate feces, raw fruit diet, I plugged a bunch of stuff up my *** (enemas) and now I'm going for a 21 day fast.


----------



## McFly

I downloaded some new meditation videos and later went downtown and made good solid eye contact with almost everyone I came across.


----------



## Worthlesshuman

Nothing, I have depression so i just ate and slept


----------



## inane

I went to work and made money that I'll need for another trip across the country.


----------



## deeeanabanana

I worked out
Didn't fight with my grandma 
Watched documentary about fear and stupidity


----------



## inane

Went to work again, added another bit of receivable to the pile.


----------



## vanishingpt

Got a new treadmill and tested it out today. Runs like a dream! I'm glad the last one broke though because it's given me more motive to run outside. Going to take advantage of that while the summer still lasts because up here it gets pretty damn cold during Fall/Winter.


----------



## inane

Applied to a dozen apartments.


----------



## starsfreak

I bought myself some sort of holiday-ticket. Paid 32 € once and now I can ride every bus and train in my state all summer long with just showing the ticket. Some friends invited me already. 

I did this because I was sick of just sitting around at home drowning in self-pity..


----------



## HanSolo

wore a shirt ro bars that shows I'm still overweight @158.4lb yesterday

Its crazy how most my new summer leg wear is now too big and looks bunched up by the belt, and without they fall off walking


----------



## inane

Finally got a new phone to replace the one I lost, and on a new contract under my own name.


----------



## jennifer1105

I actually went to lunch with people today. I didn't talk a whole lot but at least I actually accepted an invitation for once.


----------



## KimThanh

Had coffee instead of dessert, and sat outside in the yard while playing with my puppies. There was a ray of sunshine and I had a nice, quiet time + some exercising.


----------



## Tranceaddict

DanielTheFreak said:


> I bought myself some sort of holiday-ticket. Paid 32 € once and now I can ride every bus and train in my state all summer long with just showing the ticket. Some friends invited me already.
> 
> I did this because I was sick of just sitting around at home drowning in self-pity..


That's great man, enjoy!

I'm finding it a bit hard to set my priorities right now..I need to work on my master's thesis so that I may be done in time and engage in a research project, but at the same time I want to do something about my poor social life. Don't even know what I find most important..I'm really trying to dedicate the time I have to either of these things because both can give me perspective in life. But right now I'm wasting my time on these forums again :clap

Actually I have done something productive already this Saturday (working). But I don't really need the money so it's not that important xD


----------



## pork

I made friendly small talk with a bank teller today and didn't completely freak out when my boyfriend's car started overheating while I was driving it. I'm also on my way to the gym.


----------



## BackToThePast

I've decided to spend less time in a gaming community which I view to be toxic to my emotional well-being (haven't quite mustered up the strength to quit it entirely but I'll see how long this lasts).


----------



## McFly

Briefly talked to the cashier girl that's interested in me. It was awkward but I don't feel bad about my akwardness like I did before.


----------



## Darktower776

Forced myself to go to the grocery so now I have food and things to drink.


----------



## slyfox

Went in radio shack alone to look at some electronics parts 

Also went out while the roofers were here


----------



## pineapplebun

- I read a few pages of a book (but I have trouble sticking to things including hobbies).
- Learned a few new words to expand my vocabulary and to improve memory, and read a bit on two topics of interest because I want to be more knowledgeable. 
- Contacted seller to get some milk kefir grains so I can start fermenting again
- Will meet employment counsellor tomorrow, so hopefully I can work soon


----------



## bornofbrosiris

Wow that's a good idea! I really should start journaling again - might steal your idea 

I put away my clean clothes finally that I washed... mmmm days ago... heheh. I also ate today, which I haven't really been eating very much since I started my new job three weeks ago due to the anxiety it caused me.


----------



## Vixkie

First day of school in about like six month.


----------



## P1e2

Went walking outside


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Well, this was yesterday, not today, but I got my first job interview at the place I most wanted to work  The interview is Saturday, so I still have some time to freak out over how to make myself sound like a half decent person.


----------



## coeur_brise

Called a few counseling centers, asked a therapist some questions, and even made a couple of appointments. Hopefully will get more courage to ask questions to a few different therapists should some not work out. :/


----------



## Fat Man

I created 17 life goals Today. I'm going to break these goals down in to smaller goals to complete from a daily to weekly basis.
( I know this sounds really dumb but... It makes sense to me...)


----------



## ANOR

Met up with a friend I hadn't seen for a long time. I also went to the supermarket to do my grocery shopping instead of ordering it online like I usually do.


----------



## DreamAway

I robbed a bank and didn't say thank you. Big social faux pas, the not saying thank you part, I mean.


----------



## cocooned

Tonight will hopefully be the last night I get black out drunk. This weekend I'm looking for a counselor to help me sober up. I know I'll miss it, but I can't keep doing it, something horrible is bound to happen.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Talked to some less-familiar people & went to the meeting of a club I joined, by myself.


----------



## ChrissyQ

Walked 1 hour bought stuff to make me happy


----------



## ALWAYSLate

met some people at a meetup didn't make any friends but I am glad I just put myself in social situaitons and will keep doing it


----------



## seeking777

I worked on my thought record, noted some irrational thoughts, challenged them and replaced them with more positive and realistic ones. I also read a passage in my sa workbook on listening skills. Later, I pushed myself to practice active listening in a conversation with my aunt. It's not much but a start and the beginning of progress for me. It has to start with stuff like this so I can work up to practicing them in social situations that would be more anxiety provoking for me.


----------



## slyfox

Bought some fruits and vegetables to hopefully help with my nutrition


----------



## saturn21

Actually got off my butt and finished all my assignments  Feels great to have that workload off my back


----------



## seeking777

I studied for the GRE which is the entrance exam for graduate school. One step every day takes me closer to getting accepted into the program I want to attend.


----------



## Cerberus

I exercised and ate healthy


----------



## cosmicslop

I went jogging. and brushed those shoulders off.


----------



## slyfox

I decided to fight the urge to get fast food right now. I had my mind decided on going, but decided not to. I've been failing at my dieting a lot lately


----------



## Raz C

Started doing this a while back which helped turn my life around and that is to stop watching the news as it's just negative stories on events I have no control over. What I can control are things in my life so I make sure I wake up everyday and spend at least 1 hour on personal development. It could be learning a new skill, reading a book, and anything that gets me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## AceEmoKid

i ates me a sammich and now i is full


----------



## Quirky

Give myself the effort to do what is needed, even though I didn't get any sleep last night. At least tomorrow's rest will be worth it and refreshing!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Went to meet up group just to only feel worst.


----------



## darkhoboelf

I had sex with my girl friend today,for the first time.I was nervous and thought I should say something random and funny to lighten the mood.I told her she has her mother's vagina.I don't know why I thought that would be funny.


----------



## slyfox

Exercised and stuck to my diet


----------



## Sicmo

I called a friend I never talked to, due to being selectively mute, my depression subsided big time, I'm happy for once.


----------



## borntodie19

to smile


----------



## social worker

darkhoboelf said:


> I had sex with my girl friend today,for the first time.I was nervous and thought I should say something random and funny to lighten the mood.I told her she has her mother's vagina.I don't know why I thought that would be funny.


Haha, can I use that line? I listened to an Eckhart Tolle lecture while driving. Damn that guy has a monotone!


----------



## slyfox

Cleaned the house a bunch


----------



## Grog

Ha ha I'm sort of doing that now . 10 minutes cleaning , then a break for a bit . next is start dinner which is a nice piece of fish from the freezer which sucks I hate fishing bans but least it gives them a chance to spawn so that makes me feel good knowing there will be more to catch and eat . 
Apart from cleaning I've done nothing all day .


----------



## slyfox

@Grog happy fishing when the season reopens. So nothing desirable is in season right now?


----------



## Grog

slyfox said:


> @Grog happy fishing when the season reopens. So nothing desirable is in season right now?


It closes for demersal fin fish ( all the tasty ones ) for a couple of months each year when they spawn which is a good thing it's only closed for pretty much the lower half of Western Australia so I could go up the coast but it's bloody windy now and also the wet season is starting so it's almost unbearable up north . 80% something humidity arrr f that . . I always hang at the city house for this time of year .


----------



## 7th.Streeter

AceEmoKid said:


> i ates me a sammich and now i is full


Aha X D lol...

Well I got a job, got my permit...and Im going back to school(college)

However, the permit came first, next the job, and when I get all my stuff in... college lol.

I definetly feel better about myself  Im doing something productive and Im making my own money w/o Gov/ My College 's(refund) assistance ^___^

Its the best feeling in the world...

when , I get something and my cousin's assume.... oh did (insert my mother's name here) get that for you....

I can say , no ..I did.

# best feelin' eva!


----------



## Grog

^ wow big day congrats


----------



## srschirm

darkhoboelf said:


> I had sex with my girl friend today,for the first time.I was nervous and thought I should say something random and funny to lighten the mood.I told her she has her mother's vagina.I don't know why I thought that would be funny.


OMG LOL.

Today, I exercised at lunch.


----------



## Razin

try to stop using drugs to dull the pain of this life and maybe find an na meeting later on tonight where I might hopefully meet someone to talk to.


----------



## P1e2

Worked on crossword puzzle, sudoko, and word games which is a hobby and relaxing for me. Need to go back to sleep as its 5 am.


----------



## srschirm

Got myself on the treadmill at lunch as I've been doing lately.


----------



## Razin

on day 3 with hardly any sleep. been on here all the while pretty much. bracing myself for a horrible chemically induced depression which I'm beginning to enter.


----------



## srschirm

I sound like a broken record, but I worked out early today as I work both my jobs today.


----------



## Barette

I woke up with diarrhea and that made my stomach look flat, which improved my day.


----------



## slyfox

Practiced at art for over an hour. Drawing practice and a small bit of basket weaving


----------



## slyfox

Put in time getting things like bills paid and working on crafts


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Made the decision to spend less time in the "frustration" section.

A lot of people there are looking for a fight instead of listening to others opinions objectively and it just is a whole lot of nothing but an echo-chamber of negativity.

I have depression right now too but I can't surround myself with that.


----------



## ShadowWraith

I started doing cardio workouts to burn calories and to build stamina.


----------



## Joe

ehehe


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I left the house today. I needed to so I could breathe, literally.


----------



## Quirky

Decided to raise the courage to go out hiking today. Didn't really need to talk to anyone and the destination was a relaxing, cool spot, so it was all worth it in the end!


----------



## tejasjs

I went to temple today for the first time
Feeling very good all day


----------



## P1e2

Walked outside 25-30 mins, napped, wrapped gifts and took it easy. Also played word games to enhance vocab, eyes.


----------



## slyfox

*Bought some fruits and vegetables from the store
*Made the decision to try to completely cut out soda drinking
*Played scrabble with my girlfriend like she wanted. This was good for our relationship, because I've been bad at doing activities together.


----------



## slyfox

Avoided soda except for one slip up. Ate some fruits and vegetables


----------



## FujiApple

slyfox said:


> Avoided soda except for one slip up. Ate some fruits and vegetables


Good job! I'm trying to get off (diet) soda but having trouble...

Something I did to improve my situation?

I didn't buy dessert coffee... so I wouldn't drink caffeine late into the evening and then wake up too late to workout.


----------



## hazel22

Went swimming
Took steps to get a new phone
Laundry 
Getting new workout clothes


----------



## Chieve

i didnt do anything yet....but i plan to go to the gym and go find a woods for a new secret spot to hide out in


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I studied for my physics class, practiced coping with my depression and anxiety, practiced my violin and guitar and kept tracked of my daily accomplishments in my journal.


----------



## BackToThePast

Went to the DMV to renew my driver's license. I suppose that improves my life situation...I think.


----------



## forgetmylife

i picked up and put away a couple things lolfail


----------



## CWe

Nothing


----------



## alterrain

I'm trying to work every day from home. Done an hour already. Very difficult though, as neighbours surround me, with only a thin wall between us. Incredibly stressful.


----------



## Quirky

Look up some online courses pertaining to Information Technology and forcing myself to come to this sub-forum & be more optimistic.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I worked on my business


----------



## scubadiver007

I've stopped watching internet porn.


----------



## anxiousinthecity

I got up early this morning, went outside and ordered something at a cafe, and kept in touch with a friend.


----------



## JadedJade

Decided I'm not going to give up on living and try the best I can...


----------



## Quirky

Went to a university club for a change and the interactions that I made were positive! Today went better than expected!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Applied to 6 job postings today, and picked up my anti-depressants.


----------



## phillyy

ordered mood enhancers from amazon. hope they work.


----------



## slyfox

Started using a planner because I'm losing track of things


----------



## slyfox

Flossed and brushed my teeth twice today. Did some house cleaning. Continued using planners to remind myself of things and set daily goals.


----------



## TooBad12

I danced with a friend


----------



## Farideh

Paid $110 for a new car battery. Stupid snow.


----------



## lockS

I applied for a fulltime job...in a store! This is the first time I've ever done that. I still can't believe it. So glad I did it.


----------



## Joe

vidya all day


----------



## slyfox

Did the first drawing I've done in months. Wasn't much, but at least it was something. Also did a little house cleaning. House is a huge disorganized mess but I've been making sure to clean a little each day. I have a hard time motivating myself to do a ton at once and my back has bothered me on some attempts. I'm slowly seeing improvement.


----------



## Quirky

Dedicated more time in my life towards meditation as a method of calming my mind, with rather successful results! Also going to try to make myself known in the job market in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Kevin001

I worked out this morning, made me feel a little better


----------



## srschirm

Yesterday: worked out in the AM, bought a level, and also checked out new vacuum cleaners.


----------



## srschirm

Today: Hung curtains and a mirror in my room (I recently moved) with the help of a buddy.


----------



## scubadiver007

JadedJade said:


> Decided I'm not going to give up on living and try the best I can...


Have a :squeeze from me. It isn't easy but give it time ... lots of time and be good to yourself.


----------



## scubadiver007

lockS said:


> I applied for a fulltime job...in a store! This is the first time I've ever done that. I still can't believe it. So glad I did it.


 Don't forget that feeling even if you don't get it.


----------



## scubadiver007

slyfox said:


> Did the first drawing I've done in months. Wasn't much, but at least it was something.


Try to be more positive than that.


----------



## mca90guitar

started my work outs again, did 5 miles this morning and will probably do some upper body/ ab stuff later day.

Trying to get myself ready to restart p90x

My winter hike in the catskills was a reality check, first time I truly had a hard time hiking there.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I have a big interview tomorrow, so I've been researching the company, practicing my interview questions, and answers and thinking positively on why I should get the job.


----------



## slyfox

scubadiver007 said:


> Try to be more positive than that.


Ok thanks  Was literally just a quick doodle though


----------



## slyfox

Paid a bill today, did some cleaning, found a lost password, and scheduled an appointment for our cat to get a vaccination. Might also go to a few thrift stores looking for crafting/art supplies if I get up the nerve


----------



## Pallando

I got up out of bed when I awoke. I realized that the urge to moulder in bed and remain miserable was there, but instead I took the initiative to get out and do an activity.

There is such a desire in me to be independent, to be immortal, to be free of any and all influences, good or bad, that it is all-consuming. In that sense, I wish to be God. But no, I am a human being, and not God.

The problem is, happiness when you are a human being is fleeting. In order to maintain happiness, you have to maintain your present sphere of existence as best you can. You can't simply lay back and have a static happiness. In that sense, you have to earn it. 

My hope is that I may continue to persevere, in all my activities, such that I will further myself gradually and effort will be replaced, or transformed, into greater effortlessness.


----------



## social worker

I saw my therapist and we discussed social anxiety, relationships, and steps to improve my situation...


----------



## Lizard king

I play guitar and sing, I also exercise that has helped me a lot!


----------



## slyfox

Went on a ride with my parents so I wouldn't sleep away the day. Did some drawing practice


----------



## peach123

I washed clothes, did my taxes and did some shopping using coupons. I also talked to two friends today. I also continued to work on a blanket that I am making.


----------



## anxious87

I bought some healthier food


----------



## slyfox

Today, is my third day not eating fast food or carryout in a row

It also is my third day in a row or not buying any new soda and second of not drinking soda

Did over 2 hours of drawing practice and watching tutorials


----------



## Steinerz

I ran about 2 miles. Planning on lifting some weights in a bit.


----------



## Ellazona

I went to work, and kept my thoughts and emotions in check


----------



## slyfox

Up to 4 days without fast food or carryout which is great for me.

Screwed up on not drinking soda though


----------



## slyfox

On my 5th day without fast food and carryout. Saving money and hopefully reducing calories. Need to get back on quitting soda which is proving more difficult.

About to go eat some vegetables. Have been thinking of trying to spend only $100 or less on food in the next 30 days to save money because things are getting tight. Shouldn't be too bad because I still have a bunch of food I should be eating. Will help me to clear some of the old stuff out of the cupboards that I've been avoiding.


----------



## cocooned

took a dump


----------



## slyfox

Up to 6 days without eating fast food or carryout. Am also trying to eat up foods I have around the house that I haven't been eating. Going to try to empty just about everything before I buy anymore. 

Also have been watching videos on chemistry and have been doing some cleaning today.


----------



## slyfox

Today will be my 7th day without buying fast food or carryout. Was really tempted yesterday but resisted.

Trying to plan a schedule for myself to work on my art and self-employment goals. Hard to know what to do. I want my goals to be enjoyable but at the same time have more productivity. Also reading and watching some tutorials on bookbinding. Might help my life if I can eventually sell some blank journals with decorative hard covers


----------



## slyfox

Did a ton of house cleaning and paid a bill. Also met with an agent and looked at a house. Didn't get too anxious, but I had my dad and girlfriend with me so that probably helped.


----------



## slyfox

Got a takeout dinner from a restaurant. They had cheated me on the biscuit that was supposed to come with the meal the last time I went there. When I was ordering I asked if a biscuit still came with the meal. The woman said yes, and I pointed out how I hadn't gotten one the last time I ordered from there. She just ignored me. Not sure if I should've pressed it. The biscuits are pretty good and unique to this place if anyone is wondering why I would care.

Just consider this a triumph because I told them how I had been shorted. Not sure if I should've insisted on the additional biscuit because it had been about a week since it happened. Honestly their attitude doesn't seem that great, so I think if they screwed my order up earlier in the day they wouldn't have offered a replacement  Sucks because I really like their meals. Should work harder to duplicate their turkey dinners at home I guess

Shame because I've gone there since I was a baby with my parents. Don't think they like me because I usually get carry out, but I've seen other customers get it too


----------



## aGenericUsername

Today I exposed myself in public and didn't worry if anyone saw. Small steps... small steps


----------



## Kiwi Chick

hmm today I was late for work... pissed around looking for a car online.

So not much really lol.


----------



## Blag

I stepped out of my room.


----------



## alterrain

Worked on my website. It's the creative process. Makes me feel good. Work, work, work helps me no end. And I think I'm helping others at the same time!


----------



## slyfox

Ate some vegetables. Snacked on cherry tomatoes and am cooking potatoes and carrots with the soup I'm making


----------



## Mxx1

Nothing, i have been inside my room the whole day.


----------



## Haillzz91

euphoria04 said:


> I started a thought log to track and catch my irrational negative thoughts so that I can challenge their validity.
> 
> What have you done today?


I signed up for a yoga class!


----------



## Barentin

I didn't do anything , but my life improved a little bit by itself


----------



## TobeyJuarez

I worked out today and I'm going to school later today


----------



## Henhar

I deleted Steam and all the games form my computer. I don't play them as much as I used to, and when I do now I just get bored. The rewards aren't tangible, I could use all that time I wasted playing games (that I don't even enjoy very much in the first place) to actually make progress in my personal life. Even reading an educating book is a better use of my time.

Also, signed up for a support workshop with the counseling center at my school. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MrEMouse

I went to DBT group, and participated.


----------



## slyfox

Have gone almost 3 days without fast food and carryout. Also have been including more vegetables and fruits in my diet.


----------



## alterrain

Done some housework and writing. Action is good for me. Always makes me feel better.


----------



## alterrain

Well done Slyfox. I'm trying to change my diet.


----------



## Mish001

I went for a walk and then talked with my partner about working on my resentment and anxiety.


----------



## jlscho03

Accepted and went out to lunch with new co-workers today. I hardly said anything, but still, it was okay. I've been making active efforts to not seem super withdrawn there, and I'm happy with my progress so far.



PocketoAlice said:


> I finally made a solid commitment to my career choice and the life I want, no matter how far-fetched it may seem. I'll either find my way or die trying. ^ ^
> Not like I have much to lose right now anyway. :lol


Congrats.  What is it?


----------



## IGGY POP

I did workout and I studied.


----------



## JustSmileZee

worked out !


----------



## hickool

Went to the park. Chatted with someone new online.


----------



## danohman

How have I not seen this thread before?! This is a great idea!

Today I did some of my uni assignment even though I found it so challenging I was tempted to give up on it altogether. 
I worked therefore I will have some money in the bank!!!!
I actually tried to initiate conversations with customers and I was much friendlier than I usually am.
I managed my anger in a calm and rational manner.


----------



## calichick

Today was awesome.

My friends and I decided on a girls' trip next month and I haven't taken a trip with someone not related to me....in 10 YEARS. This is far past overdue. (And I finally have an occasion to wear that $200 sexy white corset dress I bought months ago) I'm going to start saving and curb my spending spree on material goods in favor of LIFE experiences.

Cause every day, every step, every second, find some small improvement if you are unhappy with your life situation.

Work is good and stable but I have 0 fun, 0 social life outside of it and it's never too late to get things popping. Imma start going out, start re channeling my inner sl^t, start mingling with guys outside of work, start living life! Woooot

Besides that, cute guy- he's a very clean cut, classic brunette guy, striong features, all American- came and talked to me today. Well, he came with his teammate and the other dude complimented me on my top- I'm like thinking wtf, ok thanks. I get uncomfortable when straight men compliment me on my fashion..

But my guy crush was just staring at me and omg it was making me feel giddy like a little girl all over again when you can't look your crush in the eyes....and I bumped into him as he emerged from the restroom lol

I hope he thinks about me...a lot...

And I think I may just regulate myself to this thread because I need to have goals to meet and stop viewing life as an utter bore...


----------



## Aps152010

I embraced a fear earlier today and overcame it. I was on the fence of being able to overcome this fear and walking away. I was happy I was able to overcome this irrational thought. Hopefully I'll be able to do this again tomorrow.


----------



## Bored Alien

I lifted things up and put them back down repeatedly until my whole body was that nice quivery sore feeling and now I'm gonna sleep like a baby.


----------



## uziq

I'm up working earlier than usual. Mo moneh.


----------



## slyfox

Forced myself to finally do some drawing practice after a long dry spell. Was only about 25 minutes, but much better than nothing


----------



## i suck at life

nothing. kill me.


----------



## SummerRae

Fapped.


----------



## alexyien

Didn't go out with two friends that asked me to separately. Didn't text back girl I asked out on a date and fapped 6 times. <3 my life


----------



## wrongguy

I did CBT and prayed my a** off. Also went out for a walk twice.


----------



## slyfox

Did a little over 3 hours of drawing practice. Was hoping for 6 hours but my time management sucks and 3 hours is better than the usual nothing. Would eventually like to get up to 6 hours a day of art practice plus some time actually making things to potentially sell.


----------



## slyfox

Did over an hour of drawing practice. Also did some walking earlier


----------



## slyfox

Did over 4 hours of drawing practice. Not sure if I'll make it to 5

Update: Made it to over 5 hrs. 

Physical therapy for my back

Bought fruits in vegetables. So far today I've ate a salad and snacked on green peppers and strawberries


----------



## iCod

Nothing, as usual....


----------



## Hikikomori2014

nada


----------



## givinganonion

I took some notes and walked instead of staying in bed for a very long time. When I couldn't make a fairly long and sort of expensive trip to meet up with friends, I called one up who also didn't go and it was cool.


----------



## slyfox

Fought the urge to go out and buy fast food burgers. Not too healthy and also I need to stop wasting money on fast food. Going to try to have a salad instead


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

We bought a new car.


----------



## slyfox

Did almost 7 hours of art practice
Ate some fruits and vegetables


----------



## sunrisephoenix

I went out.


----------



## srschirm

Worked out upper and lower body.


----------



## moory

I walked out for the first for a very long time.


----------



## social worker

I got a double cappuccino instead of a single...my life's a little better now lol...


----------



## tronjheim

I went around the university. Then again, I had purpose so it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## mdiada

slept in until about 10. woke up, showered, then studied a bit for the TEAS V test. then went to work from 2:45 til 10:45. aaaaand here i am, still up trying not to panic about this damm test >.<


----------



## slyfox

Finished most of my goals for the week


----------



## tronjheim

I did more than just discuss my part for our group report. I made my voice loud and clear. I went out of my way to make sure my classmates listened. I went out of my comfort zone.


----------



## rosecolored

One thing that bothers me is going out when I look bad, but today I went to the laundromat and 2 stores. My anxiety was actually pretty low. I'm glad I went out instead of staying in like I usually would.


----------



## slyfox

Over a half an hour of walking and an hour of cleaning


----------



## cybernaut

Joining meetup.com groups for the area that I am moving to.I joined like twenty. Emailing students from my graduate school and then meeting them face to face in August. Now, I'm about to buy some book that is going to teach me how to socialize in small professional settings.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Made another step in befriending this cool girl at work.
She said it was such a rough week, she's gonna get wasted on Saturday. I gave her my number and made her promise to drunk text me.  omg, she's so cool. I'm trying so hard not to **** this up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slyfox

Have gone about 27 hours without soda. Drank mostly water with chopped up lemon in it. I'll probably have some pop in an hour or two so this isn't too much for me all at once. Not sure If I'll resume avoiding pop until the holiday weekend is over


----------



## thebigofan

I took a nap.


----------



## NoahValentine

Open my own business and run it well


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a restaurant today without freaking out.


----------



## vanishingpt

Went to a dance class today. Never been much of a dancer, but I'm glad I did it  had lots of fun. Tomorrow it's going to be a martial arts class!


----------



## seeking777

I had a job interview today. I stumbled over some of my words more than once. But I didn't beat myself up about it or feel bad. I didn't entertain any negative thoughts either. That is a big thing for me because a year ago I would totally feel like crap for something like that.


----------



## Cassoulet94

I had a bunch of old used cds, so i made that with it. I don't know if it worth something but i have always found that artistic activities make me feel good (music, photography, drawing...)


----------



## rosecolored

seeking777 said:


> I had a job interview today. I stumbled over some of my words more than once. But I didn't beat myself up about it or feel bad. I didn't entertain any negative thoughts either. That is a big thing for me because a year ago I would totally feel like crap for something like that.


Awesome


----------



## REPO

Today i worked on my art portfolio. I finished a nice traditional Nostradamus tattoo design. I'll be taking it in to a local tat shop soon in hopes for an apprenticeship.


----------



## goku23

donated some food to a food association, not much they had a list of things they needed so just dropped off those things plus a few extras.
felt good, will look into doing more where i can physically help people, cleaning dishes or something like that i'd be more than happy to do.


----------



## slyfox

Mowed the grass. Is an improvement over my usual not doing anything. Also avoided fast food


----------



## tronjheim

I tore down all my images and printed digital works on my bedroom wall. I'm gonna repaint it and let the clarity, the clean, blissfully blank view sink in to me for the next few days or weeks. I've attributed that damn, cluttered wall to my mindset these past few years and I think I can finally get a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Recently I went through a series of tests to qualify for a government job that has the potential to double my income. Very tentatively optimistic.


----------



## ChrissyQ

ate healthy worked walked went to stores


----------



## Tokztero

Showed up for work.


----------



## iCod

yelda said:


> overusing the internet!


Amen! Wasting my whole life in front of the screen as we speak.

Hey, it's better than using effort to improve my situation. That takes too much work tbh. :clap


----------



## layitontheline

I cleaned my stinky, campfire-smelling shoes in the tub, so now I can go make friendsies.


----------



## rockfest7822

Tokztero said:


> Showed up for work.


Ditto.


----------



## thebigofan

Cleaned up my room.


----------



## calichick

I've been doing things a wee bit different this year now that I have a job that is semi-tolerable that pays good money.

I've started reading regularly (I've already read 3 1/2 books over the summer which is huge for someone who has a full-time job and has read one book over the past year), taking occasional road trips (did an awesome one at the beginning of summer which I planned fully) trying to get out on the weekends -see a movie (2 in the last month, after having a fear of movie going and public theaters) have lunch with a friend, etc. My conversational skills (in particular with men) have also improved dramatically and I'm quite happy with how more well-rounded and well-spoken I'm becoming. Confidence. Working on it.

This is also random as f***s can be but I've quit using HEAT tools on my hair. It's been 2 weeks. I think the quality is already improving.

Things I'm maintaining:
-Exercising regularly
-Eating healthy - (now I'm committed to eating EVEN healthier).

I think life is all about self-improvement and I think after you graduate college, it's easy to fall into a stagnant lifestyle without progressing your own self and goals further.

I was thinking about it this month and I'm committed to get out of this rut by a simple plan.

*1. Try introducing ONE new habit/thing/change/development/adventure each month.*

It's not asking too much.

I have things which I've already adopted, I'm cooking healthy, power food meals, I've committed to 2-3 times a week to do that after work.
Cut out processed foods cold turkey (it's been a week and a half and no cheating. Hurray!)
There's a special now going for unlimited yoga classes. I'm thinking about adding yoga to my life routine as a destressor but my fears: too many people; too crowded studio, looking like a fool. I'll get over it.
Kayaking, hiking trips, etc
Eventually -volunteering? Maybe not in the near future though. I'm kind of working on helping myself out first before I can help others.
Budgeting properly
Going out with my friends 2 times a month on the weekend? Maybe hitting the city or a new club or bar?
Schooling for a change of career path eventually? (Dislike my job for the long term?)
Classes of some sort

At least, one thing new every month. It's practical, it's doable, it helps to quantify my goals for a procrastinator such as myself. Time goes by so quickly that I don't want to be stuck in this vicious cycle forever. It's the beginning of September and it'll eventually be the end of September and the beginning of October and before you know it, it'll be 2016. Commit to small changes and take action is my plan of attack.

Pat on the back, as in Modern Family lingo, I pride myself on being a self-cleaning oven. My life will go on regardless of tragedy (yes), of obstacles (yes), self-pity, growing up, whatever I feel is acting like a hindrance to my development and attaining happiness...and now...on to finish this work project...


----------



## aricept123

I held a debate in front of my class without any meds. Nervous as f***** in the beginning and it was pretty obvious but the anxiety slowly faded away. Feel humiliated but also proud.


----------



## slyfox

Did some yard work and cleaning in the house. Not anywhere as much stuff as I would like to do, but at least I've made sure to work on stuff the past couple of days


----------



## shyicebear

I'm slowly fixing my relationship with my mother. I helped her on the computer today, taught her some stuff for her resume and applications, without getting in an argument. I usually ignore her because we often argue, but this time I voluntarily helped her since it’s been peaceful lately. In a way it improves my communication as I work things out with her.


----------



## Cascades

Went for a walk in the huge parks we got 5 minutes away. It felt good to get out the house other than going to work and also felt good to finally do a bit of exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I had a phone conversation without any issues. My counselor's secretary called me at 8am this morning while I was sleeping. I was nervous but it went ok.


----------



## Xarin

Cooked meals for myself.


----------



## stewartmays1

just brought a indoor punch bag kind of hoping the exercise will give me that much needed boost i so crave


----------



## gisellemarx

Get a job in a pharmacy and move out of my dad's sh*tty apartment.
Also, medication.


----------



## CookieCrumble

Went for a long walk today and talked to (online) friends.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Nothing.


----------



## herk

applied to join a couple local anxiety related meetup groups


----------



## prettypony

I walked my little brother to our neighbors house so he could play and I ended up talking to the dad for a good 30 minutes.


----------



## Cassoulet94

I'm gonna call the girl I want and ask her what she is doing tonight. And if she is doing nothing I'll ask her for a drink. BAM.


----------



## meepie

Tutored 4 kids, went out to eat by myself, engaged in small talk with cashier at fast food place, went to see my therapist, drove in the rain, talked on the phone, scheduled 2 meetups for my SA group


----------



## livetolovetolive

meepie said:


> Tutored 4 kids, went out to eat by myself, engaged in small talk with cashier at fast food place, went to see my therapist, drove in the rain, talked on the phone, scheduled 2 meetups for my SA group


Wow, busy day.


----------



## meepie

livetolovetolive said:


> Wow, busy day.


Yes, it's been busy for me recently Monday thru Thursday. I've driven about 100 miles today house to house, business to business. I need to start claiming gas mileage on taxes. A headache!


----------



## livetolovetolive

Took my son to "Halloween Howl". Basically a crowded elementary gymnasium with every kid and their parents attending.

Walked to visit my elderly mother in nursing home.

Agreed to watch my sister's kids for her after school. (3 of them - 2 of them are a handful)

Waiting to see what karma brings me.


----------



## AussiePea

I've begun to keep a live document which I add to every time I have a new task or chore which needs doing and then get it to send me reminders on remaining items. It has actually done a lot for my motivation and productivity since I have a clear list to work at instead of this vague list in my head which feels overwhelming when I think about everything I need to do and as a result do nothing.


----------



## INeedHelp123

Hey, my gramma makes coin rings and other jewelry as a hobby and makes bank. Maybe it's not as useless as you think !


slyfox said:


> Worked on making a ring out of a coin. Not really anything other than that. I should be doing a lot more


----------



## stewartmays1

brought a indoor punch bag best thing i ever done


----------



## 709553

Thought about how I could be overreacting to both verbal and nonverbal cues that mean nothing but my anxiety tells me they do. Like how a "look" can be nothing but a normal facial expression and my mind is convincing me its more. Also, tried to realize that not every comment is about me and even if it is, who cares, I've witnessed multiple people get joked about and not take it seriously or change their actions because of it. Just because something someone (aka myself) does is funny or elicits a laugh doesn't mean its embarrassing and sometimes its just the opposite, its actually "cool" and our brains are interpreting others joking about it as ridicule when its not at all.


----------



## XRik7X

Social exposure


----------



## longtimenolove

Working on math homework so I at least don't fail the class.


----------



## mastercowboy

Drank a glass of whiskey


----------



## stewartmays1

been getting active this week and so far so good my depression has almost gone boom


----------



## Kevin001

I exercised and looked at job openings.


----------



## Findedeux

I worked out.

I cooked an Indian recipe.

I played some guitar.

In summary, I did nothing to improve my life situation today.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I went to class, besides my reluctance. It was good too. I need to remember this every morning of.


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

Played Skyrim for over 2 hours.


----------



## AdorableAdipose

I practiced mindfulness, I went out into the world today susceptible to learning something new that could possibly change my beliefs.....nothing happened, I bought wine, battlefront, and cookies and scurried back into my room.


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> applied to join a couple local anxiety related meetup groups


Did you end up going? I get a wave of anxiety thinking about doing that. Doesn't bother me. Wait, now it does.


----------



## Andre

AdorableAdipose said:


> I practiced mindfulness, I went out into the world today susceptible to learning something new that could possibly change my beliefs.....nothing happened, I bought wine, battlefront, and cookies and scurried back into my room.


Could you see yourself dating someone six years older?

Curious, what's battlefront?

Let's see, I stuck to my gluten free diet and did some leg exercises with weights, and went on sas chat when I needed company, and reduced my chocolate consumption. I also abstained from tea drinking though I considered it.


----------



## herk

Rufus said:


> Did you end up going? I get a wave of anxiety thinking about doing that. Doesn't bother me. Wait, now it does.


not yet, but i finally committed to going to one this coming week, and weirdly enough i'm not super nervous about it. that will probably change as it gets closer though lol.


----------



## NerdlySquared

I bought a whole bunch of fresh healthy food and groceries.
I worked out for 1.5 hours.
I replaced a part that was being a bit noisy in the furnace.
I talked to a friend that really cheered me up when I needed it and made me smile today  
I rebalanced some investments for a higher return in my portfolio.
I learned a bit about the: Lowland Streaked Tenrec which looks and sounds really interesting, I was surprised I never heard of it before. 
I helped my neighbour remove some ice from her driveway and she made me some fresh coffee which I thought was sweet and made me smile


----------



## Andre

herk said:


> not yet, but i finally committed to going to one this coming week, and weirdly enough i'm not super nervous about it. that will probably change as it gets closer though lol.


That is great to hear. I want to do a meetup but I get super uncomfortable with the fact that I'm not employed or in school. I'm happy for you. Please tell me how it went.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

I applied for a few jobs, it's not much but it's more than I've been doing recently.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Went for a cycle


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Started first day at new job. Was good, don't feel as depressed and feel like i have a purpose.


----------



## slyfox

Made a long "To Do List" and completed everything on it I could. Finished it with less than 20 minutes before midnight


----------



## lavanderxribbons

I chose not to dwell on the fact that my friends are all out tonight with other people and did some baking for my family instead.


----------



## slyfox

Went about 26 hrs without drinking any pop. Now hopefully onto the next 24 hr+ period


----------



## KILOBRAVO

im continuing to learn this new skill..... so far I'm enjoying the challenge of it.

i really need to motivate myself to touch type tho and get up to 65 to 70 wpm..... right now im typing my own lazy way... at 42 wpm. 

and i know the punctuation is all over the place right now.... but this doesnt matter much for forums . lol


----------



## slyfox

Have gone 26 hours again without soda. I'll try to go longer.


----------



## Kevin001

I just applied for another job, scary AF but I did it. I have to give myself credit for trying.


----------



## slyfox

I'm up to about 44 hours without pop. I would try for 48 but I'm having a nice turkey dinner tonight and I had planned to have pop with it. Well either way I'm doing way better than usual.


----------



## Kevin001

I exercised, ate better, and made an appointment for that lump in my neck. Talking on the phone in public was super scary but I did it.


----------



## Kevin001

Just applied for another job. Someone will call me this week I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kevin001

:ditto

I hope to hear something soon.


----------



## heysoulsister

I went to the gym.


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for another job today. Cool little gift store.


----------



## tea111red

Practiced being more bold.


----------



## AllTheSame

I worked out. (I'm finally starting to see some real changes). I've already had a quart of water and some V8 juice today.


----------



## Kevin001

I applied to 2 more jobs today. I'm exhausted.


----------



## calichick

I'm gonna go shopping today.

Not like it'll improve my life situation but this girl has got to look damn fine for summer.

And right now I look like something the rats dragged out of the sewer. Haven't washed my hair in a week. Can't even find the blow dryer.

Haven't worn make-up in awhile. Need a haircut. And shoes. Need to put some self-tan on before the whiteness of my legs blinds poor pedestrians on the street.

Need to look sexy for my boys. And by boys, I mean all my potential future husbands out there in the world.

I'm comin for you.

And I won't be the only one


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for more jobs today.


----------



## Cyclonic

I sent off a first dating message. I never do that and I did it today without hesitation... It felt so easy for some reason.


----------



## AllTheSame

I realized early this afternoon that after getting a good workout from my kids last weekend, I was falling right back into that routine of sitting on my butt in front of my laptop, the tv or video games lol. So I put some shorts on and went to the gym and got on the treadmill for 50 minutes. Which...is not bad I don't think, considering it's the first time I've done cardio since I broke my foot two months ago. I wasn't running the whole time obviously but I got my heart rate up, I burned off some calories and I got the cardio workout going. I was pushing myself, I was just drenched by the time I was done (I'm not supposed to be running yet but what my doc doesn't know won't hurt him).

Then I showered, went to the store and stocked up on nothing but health food. I quit junk food months ago, so I just need to eat better. I took my time to make sure I was actually going to eat what I bought lmao....I passed on a lot of things but I think I did pretty well.

Went to another store (despite desperately wanting to just go back home) and bought some t-shirts and shorts...a couple of which will be perfect for my vacation that's coming up. There aren't many things I hate more than shopping for clothes, but I needed to so I made myself. Found some really cool superhero t-shirts my kids will think are cool.

I know those aren't earth-shattering, mind-blowing steps I made toward changing myself, but they're a start. Beats me sitting here all day like a blob and doing nothing. At least I got _*something*_ done today lmao.


----------



## twitchy666

*most answers come free*

pain goes away without effort
I love surprises
something you lose might reappear

getting wallet before going to pub
I couldn't find it

scrutinious search
maybe I left it at supermarket?

usual pub
someone else bought the beers

I walked miles to supermarket
queries staff if a wallet had been found. no
walked all the way home miserable!

looked in lower section of fridge which knocked me sideways that the wallet was there
packing away the goods in morning, flustered, got me putting it there from same bag


----------



## pied vert

Wrote my exam to the best of my ability,
Made an effort to hang out with my friend,
Applying to teach in Italy this summer.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt

I'm learning how to drive!


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for another job. Hopefully I get something soon.


----------



## 8888

I tried to catch up with my college work, I'm a bit behind.


----------



## Zosie92

Sent an email about something that's been stressing me out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcharay

Just choose to be fine instead of being dramatic.


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for another job. Losing track on how many I've applied for at this point. I still have hope though.


----------



## 629753

calichick said:


> I'm gonna go shopping today.
> 
> Not like it'll improve my life situation but this girl has got to look damn fine for summer.
> 
> And right now I look like something the rats dragged out of the sewer. Haven't washed my hair in a week. Can't even find the blow dryer.
> 
> Haven't worn make-up in awhile. Need a haircut. And shoes. Need to put some self-tan on before the whiteness of my legs blinds poor pedestrians on the street.
> 
> Need to look sexy for my boys. And by boys, I mean all my potential future husbands out there in the world.
> 
> I'm comin for you.
> 
> And I won't be the only one


OH...we have a mercenary over here...


----------



## hyacinth girl

I applied for a job


----------



## stewartmays1

i have started to workout again on my mountin bike its a nice bike and i forgot how good it can make you feel


----------



## Aleida

I re-changed a decision. It won't improve my life but it forces me to be brave.

Something happened tonight and I didn't cry like I normally would have. I'm becoming tougher.


----------



## Vlk

I went another day without fluoxetine.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Had some wine again for motivation.


----------



## shana

I exercised (walked) for 30 minutes. I try to exercise every day. 

I ate vegetables with lunch and dinner, like I'm supposed to. (I almost have Type 2 diabetes and I need to lose weight). I try to do this everyday. 

I took 1 pill of Abilify (2 mg), without my doctor's approval, because I was feeling bad and I wanted to feel better. I had tried going on Abilify 2 mg in the past, but it was too stimulating for me and had too many side effects and I always ended up going off it, although it helped my mood. 

I listened to an audio that helps with entity removal. I was feeling bad and very tired after doing something , and I was scared that I attracted a negative entity onto my aura or chakras, so I have been trying to cleanse my etheric body and aura.

Yesterday I talked to my mom, who allows me to give $5.00 to a charity every month, about allowing me to give $10.00 to a charity each month. I told her I know it's a lot of money and we aren't rich at all, but she agreed to let me give $10.00 next month.


----------



## slyfox

Worked on 3 small stone carvings in less than a 24 hour period.


----------



## Vlk

I am working on some translations to earn more money.


----------



## Kevin001

Got out the bed and started my day....doing the things that need to be done.


----------



## Kevin001

Bought some coconut oil.


----------



## TryingMara

Exercised- jogged.


----------



## Kevin001

Joined another meetup.com group hopefully I can actually go to an event soon. Idk though.


----------



## SFC01

got up early for a walk and then shower, went to the work office for two boring meetings, came back and worked from home in the afternoon. Will be meditating and going out on my bike this evening.


----------



## asynje

I've studied...


----------



## johawN88

not relapsing.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I socialized a lot, even though I made a fool out of myself a couple times.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I watered my plants. They produce oxygen for me which in the long term will improve my lungs' health.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

Decided what I'll charge for my freelance writing and which companies I want to work with.

Managed another day without maladaptive daydreaming.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to God.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Became better organized. :3


----------



## thetown

I went on LinkedIn and viewed profiles of some of my friends from high school and university. It really shocked me as I realized how behind I am in life. College is definitely a great time when people find internships and start their careers. This both motivated me to study as hard as I can this summer and equally make feel even more depressed at my situation. I only have one chance left to grab internships so hopefully I can make it count.


----------



## oursong

I'm working on having better sleeping habits. Got up an hour earlier than usual. I also skipped having 2 sugars in my morning coffee and just drank it with cream. I also did my daily exercise. I'm trying to cut down on sugar so that I can lose some weight. Losing weight would make a difference in my life because I'd be healthier and feel better about myself.


----------



## gthopia94

I vented & got it out of my system...for now.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms

Worked out at the gym and stayed under my calorie goal


----------



## nargles

Made an SAS account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LilMeRich

Started a new hobby; hiking. I struggle to make friends so I got out & appreciate the countryisde/history in my area by myself. Walking & exercise release positive endorphins (or so I've been told).


----------



## Ramintafromlt

Talked with a client about t - shirts design for his brand, polished a few tricks with poi


----------



## SASer213504

[Deleted]


----------



## Paperback Writer

I started reading a CBT workbook that I've had unread for too long. Hopefully I can commit to it.


----------



## Niraa

I arranged for psychologist.


----------



## Kevin001

Prayed


----------



## anxietyandfear

Went to therapy!! why do i find this so funny replying with this on this website haha


----------



## cherryisaac

Slowed down, been introspect, and super focused to win and achieve my goals.


----------



## Kevin001

Exercised


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Watched movies which help me become less anxious which helps me not kill myself which improves my life situation by preventing me from entering a death situation.


----------



## wmu'14

Yesterday I signed up to go to a Sunday School Christmas party. It's in a couple weeks. I am new to this church so kind of anxious, but excited to meet new people and get to know ones I've only briefly talked to in the class better.


----------



## wmu'14

I never style my hair so today I did a bit and it looked good. I got to start doing this every day. I'm sick of looking like an elementary schooler who doesn't care about their hair. (Didn't get any compliments about it at work though :/ )


----------



## Psychoelle

Went to the gym today. Had a far more intense workout than any other time I was in for as the boiler for the swimming pool was broken so spent some extra time on the exercise bike. 

Done so many miles, burned hundreds of calories, so many supportive messages from my boyfriend on the phone.

Today I am feeling really, really good!


----------



## SunshineSam218

Thought positively today and did something for myself. There's nothing wrong with doing something for yourself that brings a smile on your face. You have to able to take care of yourself because people can't do it for you. People can only do so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> Thought positively today and did something for myself. There's nothing wrong with doing something for yourself that brings a smile on your face. You have to able to take care of yourself because people can't do it for you. People can only do so much.


What did you do?


----------



## SunshineSam218

Kevin001 said:


> What did you do?


I meditated, ate something healthy, wrote in my journal.


----------



## noonecares

Nothing


----------



## teuton

I have messaged 3 girls on Tinder, but in all fairness for some reason I choose those with the lowest chance of replying back :

1x without a picture
1x who is literally a model (10k instagram followers)
1x who had only 1 picture

I guess I just wanted to talk with someone Today as I'm not up to dating these days, well I talked ! ) (but no one talked back)


----------



## MoodyNocturnal

I went out and picked up the courage to show up for a scheduled job interview. I have been demotivated and lost all my confidence after my former boss told me I was not good enough in what I do. Ater that, I sulk and imprisoned myself in the house for weeks. Applying online for jobs, yet when companies set a schedule for an interview I do not show up. 

Just today I attended two appointments. Although it does not guarantee that I will get the job, what's important is that I am exposing myself outside, to other people again.


----------



## teuton

You are very right, you cannot catch fish without fishing !

So by going to the interview you already gained experience for future interviews and now you have a chance to get the job as well, so you already won, good job !


----------



## david123456

Went to the gym in 35C degree weather and spoke to a stranger for the sake of improving my social skills.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Bought a new shower curtain rod that is affixed permanently to the wall so my cat can play with the curtain without the rod coming down on her furry head.


----------



## Barakiel

Voice chat’d a bit in TF2, read a decent amount and plan on continuing where I left off tomorrow.


----------



## Sky Blue

Took on a neat new project.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I decided to start posting stuff in this thread to help keep myself on a better track. Also, I cleaned my room a bit.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I completed a critical thinking course.
I work on nutrition course.
Found excel courses to work on.


----------



## SofaKing

I probably clogged another artery.

Oh...that's probably not right for this thread.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus

I read Marcus Aurelius' "Meditations"


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Vacuumed the carpet.
I work on free online excel courses.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Installed a social app. I hope to make some new local friends.
I installed an app for mental health. The seems to help a lot. I browsed it during church service.
Installed a health symptoms app. I learned which diseases I may have.
I read what life is like for poor people on Quora.


----------



## tapirs

Looked for a new job while it was slow at work today. Applied to one job and made a spreadsheet of other jobs I'm interested in applying to.


----------



## Mlt18

Nothing. But at least I didn't make it worse.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Ate breakfast.


----------



## 8888

I got blood work to make sure everything is okay and got myself out of the house by going for frozen yogurt.


----------



## fwmeditation

Meditated


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Didn't smoke weed all day like usual


----------



## SplendidBob

Went to a volunteering skills workshop day. Came up with a couple of plans for income,


----------



## DruidAvenger

I joined this place.


----------



## discoveryother

hm i didn't avoid my flatmates as much as usual. i met a new one who i didn't know about, which was weird.


----------



## 8888

I joined an LGBTQ support group.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

I learned about EBT today. What I can buy and what I cannot buy.
Bought a comic book for Justin.
Entered a giveaway for a mattress.
Went shopping with landlady.
Scheduled to buy rice cooker on Tuesday.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Ate lunch for the landlord at Black Bear Dining.
Bought groceries with landlord with my EBT card.
Bought Christmas gifts for Daniel and Mr. Kim.

I walked my dogs a few times.

I looked for a job around my area since (1) I want to work somewhere much closer than where I work now. [2]I ride at least 22.5 hours of transit in a week, [3]My disposable income is so few. 
I may start cashier work at Home Depot soon. Other jobs, I have trouble managing because I do not have great social skills.

I brushed my teeth.

Learned about 401K, traditional IRA, Roth IRA. Just the basics.

Packed a clipboard in my backpack so that I can write stuff when needed.


----------



## discoveryother

i went out for lunch, had a good walk, and read a little.


----------



## Muliosys

Today is day 14 of my exposure therapy that I started doing by myself. I made an exposure hierarchy and started an exposure therapy log/journal where I write down what I did each day to face my anxiety, and how it went, if I took any medication, etc.

I was feeling incredibly anxious (to the point of feeling nauseous) about going on the night-time walk I had planned today (night-time walks alone are my current step on the exposure hierarchy. I beat the first step already which was trips to the shops during the day). Normally I would have taken Alprazolam, but I didn't want to waste a higher dose on a night-time walk when I managed to go yesterday without any medication, and a smaller dose takes really long to kick in for me, so I wrote that off. My other option was Propranolol, but the last time I took it, it made me fall asleep later than usual, and I know I need to be up early tomorrow.

So I realised I was going to have to try to go without any aids. Forced myself to go. I got to the park I usually walk through, and unlike all the other times I went there recently, it was really full of people, and groups of people specifically (I have way more anxiety regarding groups than individuals when I'm walking outside), all talking loudly, laughing etc. This sent my anxiety into complete overdrive. My heart was racing and I just wanted to get home as fast as I could.

...but I forced myself to walk to pretty much the other end of the park as I had planned, and then head home. That was the most difficult experience so far since I started this self-exposure-therapy 2 weeks ago, and I'm literally still a bit anxious now even though I got home - but I feel really good about myself for handling it as well as I did.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray


----------



## quietRiot10

Cleaned


----------



## SwitchON

I have read a useful book which explains how to face any problems in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

Exercised


----------



## 8888

Saw my psychiatrist


----------



## Anjanonymous

Made an appointment with a psychiatrist


----------



## Cottonflower2

Finally organized my school work with remaining time


----------



## SplendidBob

- Went to the gym and did 50 mins posture walking in front of the perving posture mirrors

- Went to a talk by a CBT therapist about therapy for long term pain (its just rebadged IAPT CBT). Might use it though when my therapy ends. Practised acting when talking to her afterwards(got her to feed me praise and stuff). Also asked questions during the talk.

- Sold a slither of bitcoin, probably at the bottom, to pay for future therapy

- Still at desk with good posture

- Looked at women in the gym but avoided them noticing because I used the mirror (lolol, I win).


----------



## Kevin001

Prayed


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I finally went to two doctor appointments I’d been procrastinating on


----------



## tea111red

Did my walk.


----------



## Kevin001

Read my bible


----------



## Chevy396

I had morning sex with myself.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maslow

I slept 'till 11:00AM. Best thing I've done for myself in weeks.


----------



## mobc1990

I asked my one of my friend out,i talk very well with my friend,he has depression/SA also.


----------



## SplendidBob

Signed up for a counselling course. I don't think it is something I would like to do, but it should give me enhanced communicative powers, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## roxslide

Stayed under my calorie goal and ran 5 miles...! Unfortunately I forgot to bring socks to change into though so now I have blisters lol.


----------



## danibrittany

It has been 2 months now I quit my drinking habit. I have been regularly fighting it even though the craving is maddening at times. I use coloring as a distraction.


----------



## Kevin001

danibrittany said:


> It has been 2 months now I quit my drinking habit. I have been regularly fighting it even though the craving is maddening at times. I use coloring as a distraction.


Thats awesome congrats! Don't be afraid to try some AA meetings as well if you have to. Having a good support system is nice too.


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Initiated several chats. Didn't feel too bad when one replied only hours after (started to lower my expectations from myself and others)

Also progressed on the book my CBT recommended


----------



## cinto

Took stims, dabbled in yoga, ran some miles. 
Though I don't think the stims part counts, but it keeps my whirlwind of a brain focused.


----------



## unsocial lego

Went to work, I guess that counts since I'm making money and money helps with improving life situation stuff.


----------



## Acadian

Went for a walk,still playing with my new puppy who doesn’t like being around other dogs but trying to fix that.


----------



## SofaKing

Made an appointment for blood draws. Medication is inevitable now. Bad lifestyle choices, sadly. Tired of fighting it.


----------



## Eyoga888

i got moving and went swimming, i did a yoga barre work out and my core challenge.


----------



## Crisigv

SofaKing said:


> Made an appointment for blood draws. Medication is inevitable now. Bad lifestyle choices, sadly. Tired of fighting it.


Hoping for the best!!


----------



## Maslow

Went guitar shopping.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Walked 3 hours


----------



## chrissyq3838

I went to church


----------



## lizzy19

chrissyq3838 said:


> I went to church


Aw that's nice, I hope it helps you a bit


----------



## 3stacks

Heroine, I did heroine.


----------



## chrissyq3838

3stacks said:


> Heroine, I did heroine.


seriously???


----------



## 3stacks

chrissyq3838 said:


> seriously???


:laugh: I don't know why I wrote that lol must have been bored


----------



## chrissyq3838

lizzy19 said:


> chrissyq3838 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to church
> 
> 
> 
> Aw that's nice, I hope it helps you a bit
Click to expand...

it helps alot!


----------



## chrissyq3838

3stacks said:


> chrissyq3838 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously???
> 
> 
> 
> /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png I don't know why I wrote that lol must have been bored
Click to expand...

it was funny


----------



## chrissyq3838

Went to social center


----------



## chrissyq3838

Went to therapy group


----------



## lizzy19

chrissyq3838 said:


> it helps alot!


That's great, it helps me too


----------



## PractitionerX

I was streaming me playing games, car game, driving and only had on music, no effect sounds or so just music and driving...streamed for an hour... found a new thing to do to give my mind some rest...


----------



## Sus y

Went to the drugstore and got a good deal.
Read a story to nephew and niece.
Listened my niece reading to me.
Did my eyebrows.
Did my pedicure.
Did my manicure.
Clean the microwave, which I got extremely dirty with an explosive tea :b.
Advanced a bit in something I'm working at.
Did the whole laundry, no dirty clothes left! I would feel this was a great success if it's not for that I have a bunch of clothes piled waiting to be folded or hanged in the closet, but not, won't happen, at least not now.

Although little things still count.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Went to church


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Exercise


----------



## chrissyq3838

Went to therapy walking group


----------



## InIsrahell

Went to therapy, took my vitamins made it to school 
Took a pill when I felt sad


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Brush teeth
Bought some Soylent to drink at work so that I'm not hungry by the time I can get home.
I don't want to sleep hungry, and I want to exercise if I haven't exercised during the morning.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Went to social center walked 2 hours


----------



## chrissyq3838

Diddly squat jks


----------



## Chevy396

chrissyq3838 said:


> Diddly squat jks


Those are badass. Way better than regular squats.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Met a friend.
Brush my teeth.
Shower/moisteurize, shave
unpack soylent into the fridge
Studied for science of happiness midterm.


----------



## Kevin001

Prayed...worked out....took some zinc for my sickness.


----------

